# Best Place to buy 10mm ammo?



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

I just picked up this Delta Elite and was wondering if anyone knows the best place to order 10mm ammo from. Seems kinda expensive locally.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Try Midway USA, they have just about every load made for them in their catalog. Prices seem decent.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Watch Out !!*

Shooting the "real" 10mm ammo,watch closely for slide/frame wear. The 1911 design was not intended for 10mm. Might think about a spring change. --- SAWMAN


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> Shooting the "real" 10mm ammo,watch closely for slide/frame wear. The 1911 design was not intended for 10mm. Might think about a spring change. --- SAWMAN


Gunsmith already took care of it for me.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Great gun, love mine. Might want to check Georgia Arms for ammo...


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

For range ammo - you can't beat Georgia Arm's "Canned Heat" in 10mm Auto. If you want full power hunting or self defense ammo, I suggest Double Tap Ammunition. Both companies will ship directly to your door. In quantity purchases, the shipping cost will offest the lack of sales tax.

Also, I have 4 extra 10mm magazines for a 1911 that I'd sell for $20 each or $75 for all four. They are Mecgar nickle plated with Wilson base pads installed.


----------

